# CSM+B...?



## Martin in Holland (28 Nov 2013)

HI all...I'm converting to EI with dry salts in my new (to set up) tank....I can get most dry salts here (KNO3, KH2PO4 and MgSO4) but can anyone explain what is CSM+B.
I mean what kind of chemical compounds does it contain? Or should I just keep using flourish (or flourish trace) for this?


----------



## Alastair (28 Nov 2013)

Martin in China said:


> HI all...I'm converting to EI with dry salts in my new (to set up) tank....I can get most dry salts here (KNO3, KH2PO4 and MgSO4) but can anyone explain what is CSM+B.
> I mean what kind of chemical compounds does it contain? Or should I just keep using flourish (or flourish trace) for this?


Its just basically trace mix in powder form. Works out cheaper than using flourish trace etc which is almost all water


----------



## Martin in Holland (28 Nov 2013)

Alastair said:


> Its just basically trace mix in powder form. Works out cheaper than using flourish trace etc which is almost all water


 
I knew that ....but here in China it's a bit more complicated .....unless you know exactly what is in it, you WILL get something totally, completely  different


----------



## harryH (28 Nov 2013)

You should be able to Google it, one I found was:-
CSM+B =
Water Soluble chelated magnesium 1.5%
Copper-chelated 0.1%
Iron-chelated 7.0%
Manganese-chelated 2.0%
Molybdenum 0.06%
Zinc-chelated 0.4%
Boron 0.04%
EDTA minimum content 55%

Good luck


----------



## Martin in Holland (29 Nov 2013)

Thanks Harry......I hope I can find this here...I did see some Chelated trace used in animal food, gonna check if it is the same


----------

